# QCTP T-Nut



## Buffalo21 (May 16, 2020)

I have a Jet 14 x 40, that I’ve had for 10+ yrs, with no issues. I’ve had multiple different QCTPs, Phase II, Aloris, and finally a Dorian.  Every since I switched to the Dorian, I’ve had an issue, that did not effect the operation of the lathe, but every time I had to change tool post positions, the tool post t-nut was sloppy in the slot in the lathe compound. It’s been on my list to redo, but work and life, at times get in the way of plans, causing things get lowered on the list of things to do.

I was cleaning up in the shop, after some work projects left the building, last week, when I found a perfectly sized (3” x 2” x 1/2”) piece of steel, that was a cut off from one of the projects. One of the benefits of doing work for the company out of the shop is what ever consumables and materials, left over from the projects, immediately goes into the shop’s inventory.

So I ran the Rockwell mill and machined the t-nut to just slide into the compound’s t-nut slot. A side note the table covers I posted about, worked perfectly. Then drilled and tapped for the QCTP mounting stud. I installed the Dorian and it new nut worked perfectly, it no longer wobbles and slides around. One more item off the shop to do list.

Not really a hard or complicated job, the actual hardest part was trying to find the tap handle for the 1/2”-20 tap. So I now can continue on with the seemingly endless job of trying to keep the shop clean and orderly.


----------



## benmychree (May 16, 2020)

Clean and orderly, no easy task, especially the clean part.


----------

